# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [livre sf] William Gibson

## Romain.2.

Bonjour,
j'aimerai avoir vos avis sur les romans de William Gibson (Neuromancien, Compte Zero, Mona Lisa Overdrive etc).
                                                                                                                       Merci

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,

je n'ai lu que Neuromancien, et je considre ce livre comme un chef d'oeuvre. En le lisant, je me suis autant rgal que mes prfrs d'Asimov ou d'autres livres jouissifs comme "La stratgie Ender", et du point de vue de l'ambiance/immersion, j'ai retrouv un peu de Blade Runner (que je considre comme l'apoge de la SF).

My 2 cents.

----------


## Romain.2.

Un ami m'avais parl de la stratgie d'Ender aprs que l'on ai vu se second Matrix.Il m'avait dit qu'Ender vient de"end" qui signifie"fin" en anglais.De mme que No fait One(l'lu,en anglais).Selon lui,ces types de noms de personnages sont trs frquents en sf.La trilogie de la Conurb (Neuromancien ,Compte Zero ,Mona Lisa s'clate) m'a l'air vraiment bien,Des amis m'ont dit que cette trilogie dcrit en dtails une socit dont la relation avec la technologie est diffrente de la notre (actuellement),sans pour autant partir dans des"freestyles" du type hommes verts, trop futuristes.
Du cot d'Asimov,je n'ai lu que le cycle de Fondation.Le cycle des robots a l'air pas mal.Blade Runner est aussi dans la longue liste des romans que je dois absolument lire  ::ccool::

----------


## fredoche

> j'ai retrouv un peu de Blade Runner (que je considre comme l'apoge de la SF).


Dterrrage mais vu que je passe par l  ::oops:: 
Tu parles du livre ? je me rends compte qu'il n'est pas dispo en poche sur amazon

Diffre t'il beaucoup du film ? qui est culte  mes yeux.
Cela vaut il la lecture ?

J'adore la SF, je ne lis que a quasiment, mais je n'ai jamais pu finir un K. Dick.
le style ou la traduction, j'ai du mal  accrocher.


Je note tes autres recommandations

----------


## r0d

> Tu parles du livre ? je me rends compte qu'il n'est pas dispo en poche sur amazon
> 
> Diffre t'il beaucoup du film ? qui est culte  mes yeux.
> Cela vaut il la lecture ?


Oui je parle du livre. Son titre original est "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" ("Les androdes rvent-ils de moutons lectriques ?"). 
Le film est une adaptation assez fidle du roman, mais il en occulte une grande partie. Ce qui est logique, pour plusieurs raisons. Dj, ils aurait fallu au moins 3 fois 1h30 pour tout mettre. Ensuite, la partie du livre qui n'apparait pas dans le film aurait vraiment t trop compliqu, pour ne pas dire impossible,  mettre en images. Il y a une dimension limite sotrique dans le livre, qui ne se contente pas le poser la question de l'intelligence artificielle, mais qui essaie d'lever la question au niveau thologique (Qu'est-ce que la gense pour une IA? Pour une IA, l'homme est-il une sorte de dmiurge?).

Le problme avec K. Dick c'est qu'il y a toujours plusieurs dimensions dans ses romans, et il y a toujours un ct trs sombre, limite dpressif. Il fait partie de ces auteurs qui ne laissent pas indiffrent: soit on adore soit on dteste. Moi j'adore. SIVA, par exemple, m'a compltement retourn le cerveau, il a t une sorte de "bombe motionnelle" dont je ne me suis jamais remis. Le seul fait d'en parler me fait remonter tout un tas de choses.

Il y a galement une part de posie chez K. Dick, ce qui fait que ses textes sont en partie insenss, diffus. Il joue sur des motions, des images, contrairement  la plupart des auteurs de SF qui sont dans la prcision. Du coup, a laisse beaucoup de champ  notre propre interprtation, et comme il y a toujours cette dimension triste, sombre, dsespre parfois, certains ont tendance  se laisser "happer" par ce qui est alors peru comme quelque chose de trs ngatif. J'ai failli perdre un ami parce que je lui ai conseill de lire Ubik. Ce livre est un des plus trange qu' crit K. Dick. Mais il est galement, je crois, un des plus profond. Il pose la question de la ralit, celle que l'on peroit nous, celle que peroivent les autres, celle qui est, mais qui n'est peut-tre pas. Dans ce livre, cette question est pose de faon sobre, pure, mais dtourne, un peu  la faon des dramaturges classiques, ce qui peut paratre comme une forme de pessimisme. Et cet ami a t compltement dprim par ce bouquin (Francis, si tu passe par l, je m'excuse une fois de plus), alors qu'il a eu l'effet inverse sur moi.

Maintenant, lorsque quelqu'un qui ne connait pas K. Dick me demande quel livre il doit lire, je luis conseille "les clans de la lune Alphane". C'est un des plus lger (bien qu'il soit dj trs lourd compar  la sf classique), il contient beaucoup d'humour, et la fin est tellement tonnante que le lecteur reste, quoi qu'il ait pens du reste, sur une bonne impression.

----------


## Loceka

> J'ai failli perdre un ami parce que je lui ai conseill de lire Ubik. Ce livre est un des plus trange qu' crit K. Dick. Mais il est galement, je crois, un des plus profond.


Pourtant je le trouve soft compar  d'autres de K. Dick.

Personnellement je l'ai dcouvert avec Substance Mort et c'est autrement plus glauque et immersif (bon, j'ai pas tout lu de lui, loin de l).
Par contre je pense qu'il faut tre dans le bon tat d'esprit quand on lit du K. Dick : j'ai relu Substance Mort rcemment et j'ai pas du tout retrouv l'ambiance de quand je l'avais lu la premire fois, trange.

----------


## fredoche

Je ressayerai

J'ai lu Ubik justement, la version "ailleurs et demain", collection qui me doit rarement. Je ne suis pas all au bout. J'avais trouv a "chiant"  ::): 

Je me rappelle avoir "pirat" le jeu lors de sa sortie, tellement tout le monde en parlait. Chiant aussi. Mais bon c'tait il y a 15 ans, rares taient les bons produits d'adaptation

----------


## Glutinus

Pour revenir sur Gibson, j'ai jamais digr facilement. J'ai commenc par Neuromancien mais je l'ai trouv dur  lire, allez savoir pourquoi. J'ai donn une autre chance mais a n'a pas fonctionn.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

J'ai lu Ubik de Phillip K Dick et j'ai bien aim... Sans avoir ador, j'ai bien aim... J'en lirai d'autres prochainement (j'ai plusieurs livres  lire pour l'instant).
J'avais entendu parl de Neuromancien de Gibson (dans l'mission + ou - Geek) et je compte le lire galement.
Je garde ce sujet sous le coude, j'adore la SF mais ne connat que peu d'auteurs... Et la plupart sont plutt rcents (Peter F. Hamilton, Kevin J Anderson, etc...) et font plutt du Space Opera.

----------

